# Help with food



## BetsyandSassy (May 19, 2021)

Got my 9-month-old Maltese just three weeks ago. She is constantly itchy even after medicated baths. Thinking she may be allergic to the chicken based food she’s eating. Does anyone have a suggestion for another puppy food with a different protein? I’m gu duck could also be an issue.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

If you haven't already, have a complete vet check with all blood work, including thyroid. If everything is clear, I'd suggest a minimally processed food (NOT dry kibble) with a different protein such as beef or turkey. I like The Honest Kitchen products - they start as raw and then are dehydrated so they don't have all of the natural nutrients destroyed through extrusion. Raw such as Stella and Chewies or Primal is a good alternative as well. Remember to switch slowly over a couple of weeks and that it may take 4 - 8 weeks before you see improvement. Good luck.


----------



## BetsyandSassy (May 19, 2021)

maggieh said:


> If you haven't already, have a complete vet check with all blood work, including thyroid. If everything is clear, I'd suggest a minimally processed food (NOT dry kibble) with a different protein such as beef or turkey. I like The Honest Kitchen products - they start as raw and then are dehydrated so they don't have all of the natural nutrients destroyed through extrusion. Raw such as Stella and Chewies or Primal is a good alternative as well. Remember to switch slowly over a couple of weeks and that it may take 4 - 8 weeks before you see improvement. Good luck.


Thank you


----------

